# Pairs



## Oceanspray Farm (May 1, 2013)

Hi there, 

Just a few questions and I'm sure there are tons of threads on this but I am working with very unreliable/slow internet and searching the website for stuff isn't an option.

-Where can I find good quality four wheeled vehicles (would prefer something I can use in CDE) that I can use for pairs?

-What is your favourite manufacturer for a pairs harness?

Thanks very much!


----------



## TMR (May 3, 2013)

Glnkowski Mini Mix (I own) or Hardwick Tadpole (I have driven) are both 4 wheel vehicles for CDE's. There are some others but these are the two that I have dealt with that can handle the job and seem to be most popular. As for harness, probably the most popular for CDE's in miniature or small pony is the Comfy fit harness. There is also the Country Carriage USA harness that comes in pairs as well. I have both of these harnesses in singles and my pairs is a Comfy Fit (because I got a heck of a deal on it). Again, there are other options, but these are the two that I found had the best track record.


----------



## Oceanspray Farm (May 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply it is much appreciated!


----------



## Al B (May 6, 2013)

I have both and IMHO my Glink is too heavy for a pair unless they are big and you are small. The Tadpole works well. Second the opinion on the Comfy Fit harness.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 12, 2013)

I don't know if anyone here has had personal experience with Justin Carriage Works ( www.buggy.com ) but they have some nice looking vehicles and a large selection. Just a thought...


----------



## paintponylvr (May 13, 2013)

You might also check with Fox Lane Carriages in OH and with the Bryants in IL. Both have driven mini pairs.

Fox Lane currently builds a cart that is used for CDE and he has also built a 4 wheel vehicle that would work for both single and pair. I don't know if it is in production yet for the public.

The Bryants' have contacts that build 4 wheel carriages that may be appropriate for CDE.

They both may also have input on harness, plus you can check out Camptown Harness now in SC.


----------



## Oceanspray Farm (May 18, 2013)

Thanks again for the replies! Just Carriage works does have beautiful carriages, I've already chosen the one I want haha. It sounds as though the Tadpole is more versatile with being able to be used as a single.


----------

